# how much can i benefit from jaw and chin implant?



## ovrck (Dec 27, 2018)

firstly, sorry for spamming this section with myself

but do you think it will change my rating from 4 to 5?







aside from that im also planning rhino, canthopexy, almond eye surgery and fat injection






jaw from left and right side











also im %25 bf right now


----------



## bassfreak (Dec 27, 2018)

First low bf , second u got something wrong with facial growth looks like ur upper and down teeth are in same place


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Dec 27, 2018)

you are the bonemashing myth and legend on lookism right?


----------



## ovrck (Dec 27, 2018)

bassfreak said:


> First low bf , second u got something wrong with facial growth looks like ur upper and down teeth are in same place


you mean overbite? i dont have that


----------



## androidcel (Dec 27, 2018)

Not much imo.


----------



## ovrck (Dec 27, 2018)

androidcel said:


> Not much imo.


why


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 27, 2018)

ovrck said:


> also im %25 bf right now


Lose weight fatty.


----------



## ovrck (Dec 27, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Lose weight fatty.


i will

but you can clearly see even in that bf i have bad bone structure


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 27, 2018)

ovrck said:


> i will
> 
> but you can clearly see even in that bf i have bad bone structure


You can never tell, tbh.


----------



## Coping (Dec 27, 2018)

Lose weight first, then focus on your eyes then lower third after, your nct is worse than your jaw and it matters more unless your jaw is deformed


----------



## ovrck (Dec 27, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> You can never tell, tbh.


what a amazing transformation holy shit






but this is much better imo

this what i call ascension lol


----------



## ovrck (Dec 27, 2018)

bump this


----------



## Imonlyhere (Dec 27, 2018)

was asking myself that a lot too
never have jaw implants much importance


after injection I got a big infection in one jaw and I took a pic
my whole jawline is better due to thst

kinda made me realise the importance of that even on someone with a narrow face like mine


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Dec 27, 2018)

lose fat

then get rhino

Btw ur haircut doesn‘t fit u at all srsly, your face shape is already long, you make it look even longer. You should cover your hairline with ur hair


----------



## ovrck (Dec 27, 2018)

Imonlyhere said:


> was asking myself that a lot too
> never have jaw implants much importance
> 
> 
> ...


do you have before pic?

i have very sharp jaw from side but i lack width


----------



## Heirio (Dec 27, 2018)

ovrck said:


> you mean overbite? i dont have that


He's saying it looks like your teeth are perfectly aligned, which they shouldn't be. A very slight overbite is ideal, as in your top teeth slightly cover your bottom at rest.


----------



## ovrck (Dec 27, 2018)

Heirio said:


> He's saying it looks like your teeth are perfectly aligned, which they shouldn't be. A very slight overbite is ideal, as in your top teeth slightly cover your bottom at rest.


oh

i have it very slight tbh

it isnt perfectly alligned


----------



## Imonlyhere (Dec 27, 2018)

ovrck said:


> do you have before pic?
> 
> i have very sharp jaw from side but i lack width



the other side is w/o the infection basicly 
I’ll do better pics. hold on. 
kinda lucky cause i think it looks way better


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 27, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> You can never tell, tbh.


what the FUCK!


----------



## ovrck (Dec 27, 2018)

Imonlyhere said:


> the other side is w/o the infection basicly
> I’ll do better pics. hold on.
> kinda lucky cause i think it looks way better


good so far bro

what about width?


----------



## Imonlyhere (Dec 27, 2018)

with and without
going to look into fillers for that after the profhilo is gone to achieve that I look less gaunt with that 
hope that helps


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 27, 2018)

ovrck said:


> what a amazing transformation holy shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit... Did he get a jaw implant? That's the same guy as the one in the before pic (bloated fatty), right? Please tell me you didn't put two different persons together


----------



## Imonlyhere (Dec 27, 2018)

it’s basicly a big spot that got infected
so all it does is add with no lenght at all
I was worried cause I never wanted a longer jaw since i have a long face but due to this accident I know how it can look now


----------



## ovrck (Dec 27, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Holy shit... Did he get a jaw implant? That's the same guy as the one in the before pic (bloated fatty), right? Please tell me you didn't put two different persons together


it is the same guy but i dont know if he get jaw implants or not tbh


Imonlyhere said:


> it’s basicly a big spot that got infected
> so all it does is add with no lenght at all
> I was worried cause I never wanted a longer jaw since i have a long face but due to this accident I know how it can look now



what do you think about my side jaw?

do i need something about it?


----------



## Imonlyhere (Dec 27, 2018)

I don’t want this spot to go away 
but ofc it looks even more shitty on the other side now
but at least I got something to show if I get fillers 
and they should have a better effect imo
I like how it turned out to look like a jaw I would have got from mewing (the definition part)


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 27, 2018)

ovrck said:


> it is the same guy but i dont know if he get jaw implants or not tbh


def a wrap-around jaw implant, google "wrap-around jaw implant lookism" (google pictures) it'll link you to a thread where they discuss this, it has to be a wrap-around jaw implant. His surgeon was very good, he got lucky af


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Dec 27, 2018)

ovrck said:


> firstly, sorry for spamming this section with myself
> 
> but do you think it will change my rating from 4 to 5?
> 
> ...



Fuarrrrk its ogre.


----------



## ovrck (Dec 27, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Fuarrrrk its ogre.









i should block you tbh, you are too subhuman to talk


----------



## Imonlyhere (Dec 27, 2018)

I think you have a very similar problem there but you have a bigger jaw so i’m not sure 
The point of my post was more or less to show that such a small thing can change a lot cause i didn’t believe it myself and would have disregarded it otherwise

if you like what you see on my jaw i’d say get it done with fillers and see how you like it
don’t break the bank


----------



## ovrck (Dec 27, 2018)

Imonlyhere said:


> I think you have a very similar problem there but you have a bigger jaw so i’m not sure
> The point of my post was more or less to show that such a small thing can change a lot cause i didn’t believe it myself and would have disregarded it otherwise
> 
> if you like what you see on my jaw i’d say get it done with fillers and see how you like it
> don’t break the bank


fillers lasts short tbh

and you can remove implants if something is wrong, so ill go for it i think


----------



## dogtown (Dec 27, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Fuarrrrk its ogre.


----------



## Imonlyhere (Dec 27, 2018)

your ramos seems longer then mine so i’m hesitant to tell you to “just get implants”
it’s a bit different to mine since a little will probably give me a lot of definition


ovrck said:


> fillers lasts short tbh
> 
> and you can remove implants if something is wrong, so ill go for it i think


Yus if you’re not worried you can do that but if you’re unsure i’d go for fillers first
And i’m usually not a fan of fillers (having had y share of bad experiences)


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 27, 2018)

ovrck said:


> firstly, sorry for spamming this section with myself
> 
> but do you think it will change my rating from 4 to 5?
> 
> ...


> you will not know your real look until you go to 12% body fat. 
> wax the hair beetween the eyebrows


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 27, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> what the FUCK!


Tbh


----------

